# gestational age survival odds?



## fallenangel26

Hi everyone

im new here, im currently 18 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed as having an sch (subchorionic hemorrhage/hetoma) at 16 weeks, which is basically a blood clot between the membranes and uterine wall. apparently in most cases it resolves itself by either "bleeding itself out" or being absorbed by week 20, but mine has grown quite a lot bigger and a scan today showed that my placenta is starting to peel up slightly at 1 side :cry:
they have said that its only a very slight separation at this point and baby seems ok. but they have said that if my placenta does abrupt further to the point where baby isnt getting enough oxygen etc, then they will have to deliver him as soon as hes viable, as it will be better for him to be outside me than inside me.
I know theres alot of ifs buts and maybes, as i have everything crossed that the clot may still dissolve and that if this separation remains marginal i could still go full term, but i have a question that may seem a bit stupid.
when considering the viability of a baby, is it timed in gestational age (as in from your LMP?), or in the actual age of the fetus. I know im classed as 18 weeks now but the baby will have only been inside me for around 16 weeks. so when they say a baby could be viable at 24 weeks, is the actual baby only 22 weeks old? or would you have to be 26 weeks pregnant to be classed as having a 24 weeker?
sorry if this seems dumb am just confused and panicking. should of probably asked this today but was very upset and worried. and this gestational age thing has always confused me! my EDD is 17th november

thanks everyone


----------



## xtashax26

i didnt want to read and run, i dont know the answer to your question alls i know is i'm nearly 34 weeks and thats what they will class him if his born now. same goes for 24 weeks, if your 24 weeks pregnant then they will class it as 24 weeks pregnant as from your dating scan.
I want to wish you all the luck in the world that everything turns out ok for you and your baby :hug:


----------



## Blah11

What the above poster said ^

24 weeks of pregnancy is when baby is viable :) Hope your LO hangs in a lot longer than that though!


----------



## fallenangel26

thank you ladies, i must sound really stupid, just such a lot to take in the past couple of days! dont even want to think about baby arriving that early!


----------



## Dona

I will keep everything crossed that you reach 24 weeks and beyond. xx :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## fallenangel26

thank u, u have all been so kind.
Dona i read your story about little Archie and you have been amazingly strong and its good to see how well he has done x


----------



## Lottie86

Just to give you some positive thoughts I had similar in my pregnancy (I had retroplacental clots) but they did dissolve after getting bigger and bigger for several weeks, at 30 weeks my placenta started to come away a bit more but I managed to get to 35 weeks before Findlay arrived :D 

Hope your placenta behaves itself for many weeks yet!


----------



## MUMOF5

Your question has already been answered, but didnt want to read and run. I hope that you get to 24 weeks at least xx.


----------



## fallenangel26

thank you to you both,Lottie that does give me hope, i think when you first see signs of an abruption you immediately assume the worst, but im now 19+2 and being closely monitored and although the clot is still there and growing in size the placental separation doesnt appear to have got any worse. I have another scan tomorrow so touch wood. 
what im most scared of is having a full abruption, im trying to rest but have to go about some daily duties as normal and the thought of having a massive bleed terrifies me especially if im alone. its such a frightening time but u ladies all seem so brave and do help give me courage


----------



## keldac

I hope LO stays in there a lot longer. I had an abruption at 33 weeks. Plenty of rest and stay positive xxx


----------

